# Haytalk problems



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I am posting this in an effort to attract some attention from VerticalScope, the Toronto, Canada based firm that owns this website. There is a major malfunction of this site that has received only the barest acknowledgement when it began, and 5 days later, there is no hint of any effort to correct the problem. If VerticalScope is trying to correct the error and is experiencing difficultly doing so, great. Please let us know that. We are otherwise a patient bunch on this site. If there is no effort being made, all I can say is if I ran a business this way I would not have a business for long.

I also want to say thanks to members who have helped find a way to navigate this site since this error began. This site is a valuable source of haying information. There is not, to my knowledge, a site out there that is an equivalent to HayTalk.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I just used the link, that Mike posted in chatbox, with the following:

When is Hay Talk going to be fixed????? I'm still getting the following message:

*Error: Could not load template '__f__f71649e6eed93aa250c41f12fe37f6c0' from group 'boards' *

Is anyone listening/paying attention to this site????

Larry


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have been having issues with the site for the last 3 months or so. I tried contacting them about it but never got a response. I love the site and would hate to see it stop working totally.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Looks like this issue has been resolved.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Larry, looks like your post did the tricked it is fixed


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> Larry, looks like your post did the tricked it is fixed


As much as I might like to take the credit, I can't, I'm just a small fry in the pond. 

Mike (Vol) gave the direct link, he's the one that has most likely done (ask/requested/begged/etc) to correct this site as anyone that I'm aware of. Hat's off to all of those who helped getting this fixed/attention. 

To bad, it seem to take so long though :angry:...................hope it's working better for EVERYONE.

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We are grateful to all our members that cared enough to try to help resolve this issue of neglect. It is bewildering how this could have went for 5 days before being corrected. VS admins were aware of the issue from day 1 and even acknowledged as much on this sites shout box. Some of our good Ag advertisers also contacted VS today and along with a all out effort by some of our members we finally got this resolved. We appreciate those that made a effort today to bring this issue front and center and you know who you are.

Many Thanks.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks to those that reached out to VS to get this issue resolved. I've been so busy here lately I haven't had as much time to spend on here but I would sure hate to see Haytalk permanently no longer operable. As much as I enjoy haytalk I didn't have the time or patience to deal with the 'work around' to be able to use the site.....was still very glitchy and barely operable for me. Very grateful it's back up and running.....can't believe it took 5 days though to get the owners to address and resolve the issue.....very discouraging as to the future of the site.

This is a great site with tons of information shared and a great bunch of folks which make this site what it is.

Hayden


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I still think we should all contribute and buy Haytalk.


----------

